# OMGosh! Blueberry-Pomegranate Pee



## Sammyk (Dec 24, 2011)

So we followed the original pee recipe and only half the sugar at the end.

Then simmered down by half Blueberry-Pomegranate 64 ounce juice with no sugar and added to 1/2 gallon of pee. One prefers sweeter and added a little inverted sugar to the glass, the other two preferred less sweetness and drank as is.

So good!!!!

Other flavors simmered down to half and added to 1/2 gallon carboys are
Blueberry
Strawberry Daiquiri 1 can per half gallon of pee (did not simmer, used as is)
Cranberry
Cranberry-Black cherry
Peach Mango
Strawberry Banana

The strawberry Daiquiri was good but not as good as the Blueberry-Pomegranate. Have not tried the other flavors yet...


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm glad it turned out good, Sammy. To each his/her own. I have a 6 gallon batch of blueberry/raspberry going in the cellar as we speak. I still need to make more Pee. It never lasts long.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Dave. BTW my 4 berry is ready for the final racking. I won't get to it until probably Tuesday. It looks really good- nice and clear with just the sparkalloid needing to be racked off.


I bought 10 pounds of berries to flavor when I back sweeten. I think they will give it lots of flavor. I should end up with around 6 gallons.


----------

